

Show HN: My weekend project, A domain name hack and semi-mass domain search - thedevelopment
http://domainsuitor.com
Hey HN, 
I was always sick of trying to find available domain names for other side projects, so I came up with this. It'll check availability of .com, .net and .org, as well as any domain name hacks available (gimpish -&#62; gimpi.sh). It's Sinatra and EventMachine driven.&#60;p&#62;Enter a few words in the name field to try it out!
e.g. apple, microsoft, reddit, purplemonkeydishwasher&#60;p&#62;Feedback muchly appreciated!
======
thedevelopment
Hey HN,

I was always sick of trying to find available domain names for other side
projects, so I came up with this. It'll check availability of .com, .net and
.org, as well as any domain name hacks available (gimpish -> gimpi.sh). It's
Sinatra and EventMachine driven.

Enter a few words in the name field to try it out! e.g. apple, microsoft,
ycombinator, purplemonkeydishwasher

Feedback muchly appreciated!

------
DevX101
It's giving me wrong information for .org domains

On my first search, it shows chat.org and wizard.org as being available. Not
so.

~~~
DevX101
Hmm..just tried it again and now it shows them correctly as being as
unavailable. Not sure what happened first time around.

~~~
thedevelopment
It's using Ruby Whois (<http://www.ruby-whois.org/>) to do the queries, and it
looks like the .org implementation is a bit flakey.

Thanks for the heads up and thanks for the feedback! I'll see if I can fix the
issue.

------
westondeboer
<http://domai.nr/>

~~~
thedevelopment
That's pretty cool, but slightly different. It's certainly a much more
polished product =)

Where that's showing you a combination of words, my site instead looks up
every word and checks it's availability.

I created my site to help with the brainstorming of site names to see what's
available, but I can see how domai.nr would be used in a very similar way.

------
dam5s
That is just... super fast, impressive !

